# Microchemerism and later relationships.



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

If we examine the advances made on Microchemerism, do you think that in the future women will have to provide certificates of worthiness to show that they have not had certain types of relationships with men in the past, since it will be possible to chart their sexual history using microchemerism. I am talking about countries that currently insist of virginity for women before they are married. If you combine virginity tests and technology of microchemerism, you can theoretically provide a more precise sexual history of an individual female. As usual there is no equivalent technology or test for men. 

Is it fair to assume some countries will be using this to subjugate women even more than they do now even though current figures show that most of the women asking for this procedure do so on their own. The National Health Service in the UK provides the operation for free. The private sector charges £1000 ($1200) for the 30 minutes procedure, which is seen as elective circumcision for men.

Microchemerism may change the equation the same as we have moved from Blood tests to DNA tests. All that needs to happen is that the DNA companies include a microchemerism test, which is the same type of test. 

Is this a fair assumption?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

i had to google the term, and I'm still not sure what your post is getting at. IF I am understanding the gist, I'd say this only matters to the misogynists and incels.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Because they technologists now say they can determine how many men a woman has had and how many pregnancies and abortions she has had from this microchemerism type of DNA test as the different male DNA is kept indefinitely by the woman. 

I am fearing for women who are young now for their future when misogynists (some of whom operate on national levels) may demand this kind of test on women. We have seen how women seek hymen reconstruction as pressure mounds to show virginity.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah, if conservatives are in power, they'll try to shame and control women using this. IMO, that would be a travesty, and it would be UNEQUAL under the law, as the same information can't be obtained on men. It really doesn't matter what women or men did in the past. It's who they are now (the past may influence or shape, but does NOT define a person.)


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

… and the two shall become one flesh.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

MaiChi said:


> If we examine the advances made on Microchemerism, do you think that in the future women will have to provide certificates of worthiness to show that they have not had certain types of relationships with men in the past, since it will be possible to chart their sexual history using microchemerism. I am talking about countries that currently insist of virginity for women before they are married. If you combine virginity tests and technology of microchemerism, you can theoretically provide a more precise sexual history of an individual female. As usual there is no equivalent technology or test for men.
> 
> Is it fair to assume some countries will be using this to subjugate women even more than they do now even though current figures show that most of the women asking for this procedure do so on their own. The National Health Service in the UK provides the operation for free. The private sector charges £1000 ($1200) for the 30 minutes procedure, which is seen as elective circumcision for men.
> 
> ...


No it's not, science has debunked this. Male DNA in women can be the result of pregnancy (male fetus), blood transfusions, autoimmune diseases .... not from male sperm (i.e. not from sex partners).

But I would suppose misogynist societies are not big on science and will choose to believe what suits them.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> It really doesn't matter what women or men did in the past.


I think it does. Past sexual performance is an indicator of future sexual performance. Source: my wife of 26 years, with a huge priornumber, continues to have hot sex with me because, to no great surprise, she really likes sex and is good at it. FTR, no cheating either.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> I think it does. Past sexual performance is an indicator of future sexual performance. Source: my wife of 26 years, with a huge priornumber, continues to have hot sex with me because, to no great surprise, she really likes sex and is good at it. FTR, no cheating either.


Sometimes. The past is not always a good indicator. What if you're the safe choice after a past of wild sexuality, and as such don't inspire that kind of passion. We hear about those scenarios often enough on here, and elsewhere. IMO, only current sexual performance with me is a good indicator, if sustained over time. My ex was good, too - until I married her.

Regardless, you have a great wife, who is also consistent. Luckily for me, so do I!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> *Yeah, if conservatives are in power, they'll try to shame and control women using this.* IMO, that would be a travesty, and it would be UNEQUAL under the law, as the same information can't be obtained on men. It really doesn't matter what women or men did in the past. It's who they are now (the past may influence or shape, but does NOT define a person.)


Wow!

Quite an accusation!

Putting all conservatives in one basket, into one category! 

Shame on you!

Without people who 'conserve' there would be rampant anarchy, collective chaos.

.....................................................................................................

The Pol Pots of the world are/were communists, not conservatives.


The only countries that might dare to use this test against women, would be Islamist, definitely not Western.

Western men love women.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

This is a fascinating study.

Like many a new study they quickly turn socio-political.

They turn......nasty.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Actually if this were truly a thing that could be drilled down to such a level and could be totally accurate, that would help in rape cases. Also there would be no need for a statue of limitations on rape charges. So even if a woman was raped during childhood, it could be proved at any time. 

I wish there were a similar thing for men (but it doesn’t work that way). But for instance if there was such a test, all these men who have been raped by clergy (or anyone) could prove it easily and the process for justice would be faster.

Of course it still wouldn’t tell us if the sex was consensual or not. But at least in the case of childhood rape it would be clear.

ETA: also it could help clear some false charge cases where someone claims something happened but in reality there was no sex at all.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

MaiChi said:


> Because they technologists now say they can determine how many men a woman has had and how many pregnancies and abortions she has had from this microchemerism type of DNA test as the different male DNA is kept indefinitely by the woman.
> 
> I am fearing for women who are young now for their future when misogynists (some of whom operate on national levels) may demand this kind of test on women. We have seen how women seek hymen reconstruction as pressure mounds to show virginity.


Simple problem on an individual level. If a man is demanding such a test, he's not the man for you. Count yourself lucky at finding out early, and move on. 

I can't see this ever happening on a national level, at least anywhere in Europe or the new hemisphere.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> Wow!
> 
> Quite an accusation!
> 
> ...


True enough. But why not? So many conservatives vilify anyone and anything liberal. I'm just trying to fit in with the mindset (even though I'm having a hard time doing so).

Without people who "liberate' there would be rampant uniformity, collective depression.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Do you have a reference? The only things I can find are from cell transfer from a fetus. 



MaiChi said:


> Because they technologists now say they can determine how many men a woman has had and how many pregnancies and abortions she has had from this microchemerism type of DNA test as the different male DNA is kept indefinitely by the woman.
> 
> I am fearing for women who are young now for their future when misogynists (some of whom operate on national levels) may demand this kind of test on women. We have seen how women seek hymen reconstruction as pressure mounds to show virginity.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Married but Happy said:


> True enough. But why not? So many conservatives vilify anyone and anything liberal. I'm just trying to fit in with the mindset (even though I'm having a hard time doing so).
> 
> Without people who "liberate' there would be rampant uniformity, collective depression.


I hope you're not trying to imply that liberals liberate..

Or that there aren't also liberals who vilify anything conservative.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

CharlieParker said:


> I think it does. Past sexual performance is an indicator of future sexual performance. Source: my wife of 26 years, with a huge priornumber, continues to have hot sex with me because, to no great surprise, she really likes sex and is good at it. FTR, no cheating either.


Except when it isn't.

Source: My (48 year old) wife of 19¾ years who I've been with for 22½ years. Was a virgin up till she was almost 26, since for a time she was saving herself for marriage. Then when she started having sex, she didn't do much with him, and didn't even give the poor guy a blowjob. Then she met me, asked me out, asked me to have sex with her and then dumped him.

So she's only had two sexual partners in total and gave up her virginity at a late age. Then with me to start with she was awkward, had little idea what she was doing, yet she was at least enthusiastic and willing.

Yet despite having low numbers, she still continues to have a lot of hot sex with me. As she has always done throughout our relationship together (without any droughts). Since to no great surprise, she really likes sex and has been good at it for decades. Plus FTR, (as far as I am aware) there has been no cheating either.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I hope you're not trying to imply that liberals liberate..
> 
> Or that there aren't also liberals who vilify anything conservative.


Some liberals do. Some conservatives oppress.

Some liberals do. Vice versa for some conservatives.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

As others have pointed out, the claims made by this article which essentially misinterprets a study have been proven false - a woman does not retain the DNA of every man she has slept with, rather studies have identified DNA that is the result of pregnancy. 

That said - let’s say this fiction was reality, that a woman somehow holds on to the DNA of all of her sex partners....

For me I was thinking no I don’t!! Because as a habit I do not have unprotected sex. Besides my husband, no men have been “transferring their DNA” to me. 

So, in the end, this is all fiction. No scientific basis, and obviously some huge logical holes even if it did have factual barring. 

Heck, maybe if it WAS true people would take safe sex more seriously.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Quit fighting it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> True enough. But why not? So many conservatives vilify anyone and anything liberal. I'm just trying to fit in with the mindset (even though I'm having a hard time doing so).
> 
> Without people who "liberate' there would be rampant uniformity, collective depression.


You defined your own need to identify. You did...so.

Liberals are the farthest from being liberal that any other.
Or so it seems...

At least in The States.

Listen to Liberal Media.

All who dare to be different are berated by them, not conservatives.
Conservatives, most of them are rather silent on many things.

Most that I know are rather flexible. They believe in live and let live.
Even if they do not agree with your line of thinking.

The liberal Left Wing Media?
Opposing any such freedom of thought.

Conservatives are forbidden from speaking on campuses, on TV.
They are attacked in the street, in gas stations, restaurants, where ever 'they' are spotted.

Do conservatives go on rampages, start riots, breaking store windows, turning over cars.
Do conservatives support such groups as Antifa? No.
Liberals do, always have. 

Liberals are violent....are violently opposed to Free Speech. If it differs from theirs.

Conservatives rarely, how about never, support right wing groups, that espouse hate. 
If they do, they are not conservative, they are rightly so 'not Right wing', but Left wing.

Why? Because almost no right wing person will claim them.

The Left are far away from reality, of practicality. They push chaos, division, anarchy.

Why? Because they can.
In a Totalitarian State they could not. It is the leftist radical groups that give rise to dictatorships.

Almost all of the radical fringe groups are left leaning. 

99%? Yes, likely.


The Media supports these causes, fights things like Christmas, is against same sex bathrooms.

Is against punishing those who commit property crimes, and violence while rioting.
Freedom of Speech, last time I looked does not include violence, anarchy.

Look at the homeless situation in California, the police told to stand down in Baltimore riots.
In Seattle, in Los Angeles, felons are not allowed to be deported.

That is Liberalism. That is violence at the hands of politicians, who care more for votes than for safety, for common sense.
We hear about one world order. That come from Globalism, that comes from madness.

Our country cannot survive without borders, without laws being obeyed.

Yadda, yadda, I could write a book. I need not...... to.
Many before me have.

Books not read. The left does not read.
Or, so it seems.
Books not promoted by the Mainstream Media.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> Wow!
> 
> Quite an accusation!
> 
> ...


That's all they've got, SunCMars. Melodramatic accusations and scare tactics. Got to keep the future generations voting for their "liberal" agenda of extreme government control.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Simple problem on an individual level. If a man is demanding such a test, he's not the man for you. Count yourself lucky at finding out early, and move on.
> 
> I can't see this ever happening on a national level, at least anywhere in Europe or the new hemisphere.


But in UK, the NHS is already providing a free hymen reconstruction surgery for young women who want to pretend to be virgins. Where is that pressure on these women coming from? The figures are increasing and cut across all religions and non-religions. It is a little confusing.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Simple problem on an individual level. If a man is demanding such a test, he's not the man for you. Count yourself lucky at finding out early, and move on.
> 
> I can't see this ever happening on a national level, at least anywhere in Europe or the new hemisphere.


This should be the default position of all women, but evidence is showing a different picture. Some of us think that if one man if thinking like this, it means the next man might think like that too. So they give in to the pressure. 

If men get these extra tools to mess women about with, more of them will use them. Control is always a tempting tool to a lot of people in relationships.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

I shouldnthave said:


> As others have pointed out, the claims made by this article which essentially misinterprets a study have been proven false - a woman does not retain the DNA of every man she has slept with, rather studies have identified DNA that is the result of pregnancy.
> 
> That said - let’s say this fiction was reality, that a woman somehow holds on to the DNA of all of her sex partners....
> 
> ...


No sane person has unprotected sex when cheating, or when with a man whose screening status they have not obtained. However, the six most affected HIV countries have has free condoms issues to them for many years yet they are still transmitting HIV virus. How do we explain this other than to say there are people who actually do unsafe sex? 

You are talking rationally. Sex and rationality do not always mix smoothly. There are lots of spouses who stray instead of just sitting and discussing whatever the problem is. 

So if it were true that DNA is transferred and retained indefinitely, There would be many of our lot with foreign DNA to what they were born with.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

MaiChi said:


> But in UK, the NHS is already providing a free hymen reconstruction surgery for young women who want to pretend to be virgins. Where is that pressure on these women coming from? The figures are increasing and cut across all religions and non-religions. It is a little confusing.


I don't know about the UK, but if this was happening in the US, I'd say the pressure was coming from within, not from men, who for the most part couldn't care less, or actually prefer their date not be a virgin.

It's still even mor baffling because why would anyone want to be with somebody who couldn't love them for who they are?

And why would anyone want to start an intimate relationship based on a lie? As we know on TAM, that pretty much always comes around and bites you on the ass.

How many times you gonna get this done if each subsequent relationship doesn't work out?

This is just so wrong on so many levels. Honest and relationship issues aside, it's positively ludicrous to use public funds to cover 100% elective, unnecessary, no health justification, surgery solely for the purpose of receipt. Don't tell any more Americans about this or they'll _never_ accep the idea of socialized medicine.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

MaiChi said:


> No sane person has unprotected sex when cheating, or when with a man whose screening status they have not obtained. However, the six most affected HIV countries have has free condoms issues to them for many years yet they are still transmitting HIV virus. How do we explain this other than to say there are people who actually do unsafe sex?
> 
> You are talking rationally. Sex and rationality do not always mix smoothly. There are lots of spouses who stray instead of just sitting and discussing whatever the problem is.
> 
> So if it were true that DNA is transferred and retained indefinitely, There would be many of our lot with foreign DNA to what they were born with.


Yes I am speaking rationally, I am a rational person- even when it comes to sex 

As for HIV and condom use - that is usually closely associated with women’s rights. Where women are empowered, there tend to be lower birth rates and lower rates of HIV. Where women are more likely to be subjected to men’s whim’s, we see higher birth rates, and more disease (because the men aren’t using condoms and the women do not have much of a say in ty matter).


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

MaiChi said:


> But in UK, the NHS is already providing a free hymen reconstruction surgery for young women who want to pretend to be virgins. Where is that pressure on these women coming from? The figures are increasing and cut across all religions and non-religions. It is a little confusing.


Do you have some studies that you can link to that show that this procedure is becoming common? I am extremely skeptical that it is, but perhaps you can point me to some research that says otherwise. 

As for hymens, I am sure you know tht sex is not the only way that they can be broken, and that many young women do not have them intact for other things like horse back riding, tampons etc. 


“between 2007 and 2017, close to 109 women have undergone the procedure in hospitals run by NHS”

109 procedures in 10 years? Hardly sounds like this is some sort of common procedure. That isn’t even a sample size large enough to make generalizations.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.de...-having-virginity-repair-surgery-to-beco.html


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Tatsuhiko said:


> That's all they've got, SunCMars. Melodramatic accusations and scare tactics. Got to keep the future generations voting for their "liberal" agenda of extreme government control.


I see, you're just one of the haters. I'll keep that in mind when reading your posts.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> Yeah, if conservatives are in power, they'll try to shame and control women using this.


Oh brother.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> True enough. But why not? So many conservatives vilify anyone and anything liberal. I'm just trying to fit in with the mindset (even though I'm having a hard time doing so).
> 
> Without people who "liberate' there would be rampant uniformity, collective depression.


And all this liberalism is just SO '_progressive_' and '_liberating_' because now, you get to pick from 5-10 different choices of what damned GENDER you are when filling out paperwork. You have Male, Female, Male Transgender, Female Transgender, Non-Binary, Non-Transgender Woman, Non-Transgender Male, and there's even a "gender not listed." 

That's not _progressive_ or 'forward thinking' at all. It's just a bunch of self-indulgent liberal claptrap that's completely jumped the shark at this point.

My husband and I laughed our asses off at this utter nonsense when we saw it on his hospital admittance paperwork. God FORBID there be a little of that horrifying rampant 'uniformity' you speak of and we go back to checking off the box that matches our *genitals*. Yeah that's real crazy, I know. 

I think I 'identify' as a COUCH this week. I wonder if the liberals will whine until they get their way and add _*that *_to the other 7 or 8 'gender choices' we already get to choose from? What a joke.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Ah, the poor beggar....

He who eats the garbage of others.

He that eats their scraps eats their mouthly genes, never their Levis.

The beggar holds many a gene, most never seen, never known.

And he, never to inherit the world.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

I shouldnthave said:


> Do you have some studies that you can link to that show that this procedure is becoming common? I am extremely skeptical that it is, but perhaps you can point me to some research that says otherwise.
> 
> As for hymens, I am sure you know tht sex is not the only way that they can be broken, and that many young women do not have them intact for other things like horse back riding, tampons etc.
> 
> ...


The way I understand it is that a lot of hymen repair ops in Europe happen in private clinics. and includes young ladies from all religious and none religions. It is just that the NHS now accepts this op as legitimate for certain types of ladies but does not do a lot of them yet because some justification is required. Private clinics do not require any justification. They just require payment. 

The numbers for hymen repair ops seem high but they include those who did not consent when they virginity was interfered with. A lot of young women entering Europe have no control over how they travel, which may take several weeks and involve poor living condition putting them at risk. This clouds the issue a little bit in terms of numbers.

Like someone already pointed out, men may not even be aware of the question of whether they expect their GF to be a virgin or not, but the woman herself may feel she needs to be one. 

My first question is about whether the availability of a simple DNA test, if it becomes simple and the science is proven, will cause the escalation of the subjugation of women as some men or some nations demand virginity certificates or partner history. There are many countries where either men pay dowry for their women or women pay dowry for their men when getting married. The virginity issues feature already in some cases without the technology to prove anything.


----------



## SeattleWill (Aug 8, 2018)

How you chose a mate - what factors you find desirable and which are show stoppers - is entirely personal. Some men don’t care about a potential spouse’s past. Some care very much. It has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH EQUALITY UNDER THE LAW. Some women want a husband who makes a decent living. Maybe a husband that doesn’t smoke or take drugs or drink to excess. Some men want a women with experience. Some men want to be a woman’s first love. Personal choices. Nobody else’s business what you like or don’t like.
If you have been on TAM very long, you will have read many stories of men who thought they married a woman with little or no sexual baggage, only to find out years later that their spouse lied to them. It can be extremely devastating. It can make a man doubt everything about his wife and his marriage. It often ends in divorce. A test before marriage to confirm a lack of prior sexual activity would save many men from heartache and possibly stop some marriages that were not meant to be. It would only be used by women who claim to be chaste. Most women make no such claim any more. It would also help prove your “number.” Have you slept with two men or sixty two men? It matters to some men. They are not weak or misogynistic. They may be virgins who want a pure marriage. They may know that marriages in which both parties are virgins have the lowest divorce rate and report the happiest marriages. If the wife has even one other partner before marriage, the odds of divorce go up significantly. More than ten partners and you are more likely to get divorced than to stay married. And, yes, the results of the study showed women’s premarital sex had a much greater effect in marriage than a man’s. Sexist? No, just factual.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

No woman with self respect would take such a test. And no man worth being married to would demand it. Oh, and I was a 26 year old virgin when I married.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

People can choose what matters to them, but some choices will leave them very few options for partners. 

Considering my experience, if I were looking for a new partner I would be looking for a woman who had enjoyed an active sex life, not one with no prior experience, but to each their own. 

I'm BTW not convinced at all that this test isn't simply a scam.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

OMG this would be my worst nightmare!


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

uhtred said:


> People can choose what matters to them, but some choices will leave them very few options for partners.
> 
> Considering my experience, if I were looking for a new partner I would be looking for a woman who had enjoyed an active sex life, not one with no prior experience, but to each their own.
> 
> I'm BTW not convinced at all that this test isn't simply a scam.


Might well be a scam but it may be used to disadvantage women as many other scams before it have been used. 

Currently there are countries which allow men to ask for a hymen test on the premise that a broken hymen can only have broken due to sex with a man. Well we all know that lots of other items can break a hymen but who is to explain this to such men. It will be just another tool to use.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I hope most women would refuse such a test, whether or not it was scientifically valid (which I doubt very much). 

I'd always refuse a "lie detector" test because I don't believe that they are accurate enough to be useful. 

Humans have lots of strange DNA in them anyway. (most of your DNA isn't even human).




MaiChi said:


> Might well be a scam but it may be used to disadvantage women as many other scams before it have been used.
> 
> Currently there are countries which allow men to ask for a hymen test on the premise that a broken hymen can only have broken due to sex with a man. Well we all know that lots of other items can break a hymen but who is to explain this to such men. It will be just another tool to use.


----------

